# I never want to line a mold again.



## KimHartley24 (May 22, 2011)

Hi! DD

I want to get a new mold, but I am so fed up with the wooden mold that I have now that I really want to switch to something that is 99.9% leak proof (Seriously, the mold I have now has HALF A CENTIMETER of gap where the corners meet!) and doesn't need to be lined. I really want to start making thin-swirled cold process, but only hot process survives the cracks in my mold. I really like the look of the wooden kind that have the white silicone (I think it's silicone, it wobbles like silicone) mold inserted inside... I like the way you can somewhat peel it away and yet it's still all one piece. My dilemma is that I am as rich as vanilla so I don't have a lot of money to spend on a mold and I really don't want to get another dud mold that looks fantastic online but has really imprecise craftsmanship. I like the thought of the molds that have more than one loaf cavity, but again... not a lot of money and those tend to cost more.

I can search online and find an inexpensive mold that looks like heaven, but the best way to find out if they are who they say they are is from y'all. So what are your favorites? What is your proudest buy and which did you think you got the most out of compared to the price paid?

Thank you so much for your help and assistance!!


----------



## newbie (May 22, 2011)

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Pr ... ers+Choice™+Tray+-+12+Rectangles+-+Glossy+Silicone+Mold+1701


This is a slab silicone mold which might be about as inexpensive as you'll get, even though it's not cheap. It won't draw your swirls down the sides of the bars but it gives you the outline of the bars for easier cutting. If someone has a source for a slab mold that's less expensive or better for a good price, I'm sure they'll post it.


----------



## KimHartley24 (May 22, 2011)

Do you know of any loaf molds? I like being able to cut my own... holding the huge log is like holding a child :') And cutting it is like watching them grow up! (And then I guess selling is them getting married :'''])


----------



## HeartToHeart (May 22, 2011)

The most Fabulous mold can be found on Ebay. I wish I could send you the link. Search "soap mold"... Seller is "mrdoright123" ...You get 2 (2-3 lbs) soap molds and a slicer... $61.50..... I love them.... Tried wooden molds and I hate lining...  I'll search for a photo...


----------



## HeartToHeart (May 22, 2011)

Found one... Hope it works! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url]
[/img]


----------



## judymoody (May 22, 2011)

I've heard that people have had sticking problems with those HDPE molds.

You can get the silicone loaf molds (like WSP) from Richard/Bebe for 13 bucks plus shipping:

http://bebecollection.com/loaf-mold-too ... /loaf-mold

With dividers it's $35.

http://bebecollection.com/loaf-mold-too ... ers-lf01cb

Haven't tried the divided one, only the regular loaves.  They release just fine.


----------



## PrairieCraft (May 22, 2011)

I recommend not going with the Mr.DoRight Molds, strongly.


----------



## JackiK (May 22, 2011)

I make my own wooden molds and line them with freezer paper.  If done correctly, I can pour at thin trace with no leakage.  There are lots of threads on here about lining molds.

Good luck, whatever you decide on!


----------



## Moonblossom (May 22, 2011)

I went to BB&B and bought a silicone mat and cut it down to fit my wooden mold perfectly then I taped it to the sides I have not had to line a mold yet since then and if I need to take it off I can just put it back on and retape it. It's the best money I ever spent. But I'm going silicone next time to see how it works since I have never tried one of those kind before.

~Moonblossom


----------



## HeartToHeart (May 22, 2011)

Prairie Craft, can you please explain why you do not recommend mr doright? 
I truly love those molds.... Soap comes right out and look fabulous.... Would definetely order again...


----------



## nattynoo (May 22, 2011)

If you can afford it I would rec woodfields silicone moulds. 
They r AWESOME.
Well worth the money. 
The soap practically slips out of the silicone.
& fantastic service...not a single hitch in my transaction.


----------



## PrairieCraft (May 22, 2011)

HeartToHeart said:
			
		

> Prairie Craft, can you please explain why you do not recommend mr doright?
> I truly love those molds.... Soap comes right out and look fabulous.... Would definetely order again...




There are a few different reasons I didn't like them.  
1)  The rough plastic caused the soap to stick even when oiled.
2)  The rough plastic left imprints on the sides of your bar
3)  A pain to put back together
4)  Hard to line up pieces to have straight sides
5)  Leaks when trying to do thin trace pour
6)  The miter box was worthless because the pieces were hard to keep lined up
7)  For the price, I could have gotten a few silicone molds

I think that's it, there might be a couple other things that I'm not thinking of right now.


----------



## LavenderLady (May 22, 2011)

BrambleBerry has a 12 bar silicone mold for 12$ that I like. But I really love the wood loafs. I got very inexpensive, yet good quality ones from candlesandandwoodcraft.com this past year. They actually cost less than my old ones did!


----------



## soapbuddy (May 23, 2011)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> I recommend not going with the Mr.DoRight Molds, strongly.


Ditto.


----------



## ChristinaB (May 23, 2011)

I just looked at the Woodfields molds, they look great but WOW are they expensive! Are there any other reputable companies out there that makes molds like these but more reasonably priced? I am also looking for wooden molds with silicone liner. Thanks!


----------



## lsg (May 23, 2011)

WSP also has a loaf mold

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Pr ... +Mold+1501


----------



## SudsyKat (May 23, 2011)

I know people love their non-stick (silicone and HDPE) molds and for good reason, I'm sure. I haven't had the best experience, so I have a couple of thoughts on this - 

1. Make sure you understand the differences between wood, silicone, and HDPE molds. Your soapmaking methods will likely need to change if you switch from wood to silicone or HDPE - the heat retention is totally different. You may need to do some experimenting to figure out how to get the new mold to work for you.

2. Know that sometimes, depending on the complexity of the mold, a "no-stick" (HDPE) mold can end up being more work than simply lining a good old wooden mold. The assembly/disassembly and multiple parts may end up being much more effort that simply lining a good old wooden mold. I say this from experience. 

Just my 2 cents - good luck with your purchase!


----------



## KimHartley24 (May 24, 2011)

Thank you so much for all your input!! This is amazing DD


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

*Lining wooden soap box*

I don't know if you have had a chance to read my post regarding lining wooden soap molds.  I use part of a plastic bag ( to fit my soap mold).  I pour a little water into the soap box make sure bottom and sides are wet and then I put in the piece of plastic, smoothing out the wrinkles.  The plastic sticks to the wood and stays there.  I make sure it is snug in the corners, takes about 10 seconds to do.  Hope you give it a try.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Lining wooden soap box*



			
				Cody Wellard said:
			
		

> I don't know if you have had a chance to read my post regarding lining wooden soap molds.  I use part of a plastic bag ( to fit my soap mold).  I pour a little water into the soap box make sure bottom and sides are wet and then I put in the piece of plastic, smoothing out the wrinkles.  The plastic sticks to the wood and stays there.  I make sure it is snug in the corners, takes about 10 seconds to do.  Hope you give it a try.


I wonder if this could make your soap mold warp?


----------



## saltydog (Jun 7, 2011)

How about this one? I'm so tempted to buy one of these..

http://www.uplandsoapfactory.com/store/ ... t=2&page=1


----------



## judymoody (Jun 7, 2011)

Uplands is in transition right now, has been for a couple of months.  They aren't filling orders, at least not consistently.  No clear information about when the new owners will start production.


----------



## saltydog (Jun 7, 2011)

judymoody said:
			
		

> Uplands is in transition right now, has been for a couple of months.  They aren't filling orders, at least not consistently.  No clear information about when the new owners will start production.



Too bad. Has anyone tried their molds?


----------



## lovethyscent (Jun 7, 2011)

hmmm I never got leakage lining with freezer paper w/my wood molds, but they are lined w/one piece of freezer paper.


----------



## carebear (Jun 7, 2011)

lovethyscent said:
			
		

> hmmm I never got leakage lining with freezer paper w/my wood molds, but they are lined w/one piece of freezer paper.


Same here.


----------



## saltydog (Jun 8, 2011)

judymoody said:
			
		

> I've heard that people have had sticking problems with those HDPE molds.
> 
> You can get the silicone loaf molds (like WSP) from Richard/Bebe for 13 bucks plus shipping:
> 
> ...



Nice! I'm ordering this, thank you, judymoody


----------



## agriffin (Jun 8, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> lovethyscent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...ya know.  No matter what molds I end up buying and trying out...silicone, hdpe...whatever...I keep coming back to my wood molds that need lining.  At least if they're lined I won't have trouble getting the soap (especially ungelled) unstuck from the silicone or hdpe.  Sigh.


----------



## carebear (Jun 8, 2011)

saltydog said:
			
		

> judymoody said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried and tried to see what the connection with TOG is (the word is in the link) but cannot figure it out.  But if they are TOG molds, I'd be very cautious.  Personally.


----------



## saltydog (Jun 8, 2011)

Nooo, I ordered this today. What's bad about Tog molds?


----------



## lovethyscent (Jun 8, 2011)

Looks like it would be very hard to unmold


----------



## lovelysuds (Jun 8, 2011)

I feel like such a soapy dork. I have Reynolds silicone loaf pans stuck in a crusty old teflon bread pan. :cry: they work though. theyre only $4. i really like BB&B silicone mats too!! I also like my pencil organizer or desk organizer.    That was only $1. I feel like such a cheap skate but i swear Im really not!! They just work flawless for me, so i guess dont fix what aint broke!


----------



## lovethyscent (Jun 8, 2011)

lovelysuds said:
			
		

> I feel like such a soapy dork. I have Reynolds silicone loaf pans stuck in a crusty old teflon bread pan. :cry: they work though. theyre only $4. i really like BB&B silicone mats too!! I also like my pencil organizer or desk organizer.    That was only $1. I feel like such a cheap skate but i swear Im really not!! They just work flawless for me, so i guess dont fix what aint broke!



Hey whatever works for you right  It doesn't matter what you spent on it. Mine are wood molds my hubby made. I used plain old plastic containers in the past. I didn't even know reynolds made silicone pans though, that is cool!


----------



## saltydog (Jun 9, 2011)

That makes perfect sense to me! I cannot find silicon loaf pans anywhere, locally, or else I'd be using the same thing!


----------



## lovelysuds (Jun 9, 2011)

maybe reynolds sells them online? ive also seen the famous baking company Wilton has them. theyre the same price as the reynolds in the store i get mine but i know they sell those online as well.


----------



## saltydog (Jun 9, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> saltydog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I ordered this, hopefully, it will be decent :/


----------



## Laurie Gator (Jun 9, 2011)

saltydog said:
			
		

> That makes perfect sense to me! I cannot find silicon loaf pans anywhere, locally, or else I'd be using the same thing!



I have found mine at Bed, Bath and Beyond for $9.99


----------



## saltydog (Jun 9, 2011)

I went there first, Laurie, they only had a round pie pan


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2011)

Mrdoright123 has great molds and priced right! Here is mrdoright123's store on Etsy.

http://www.etsy.com/shop/MRDORIGHT123?ref=pr_shop


----------



## foresthome (Jun 9, 2011)

I have the HDPE molds, and I have to line them with freezer paper. The bottoms also are warped a little, if you are like me and do some soap in the freezer and some CPOP. I do still use them but I don't love them. I bought some of the baking silicone molds and they are too soft and the sides bulge when you pour the soap in the pans. I read some posts that the TOG molds have leakage issues, but that was some time ago, and as you know from making soap, your product gets better the more you make it and tweak it. What do I use now, well my husband built me wooden molds and made silicone liners, like Woodfield's and Upland's. Silicone is expensive and I can see why Woodfields charges so much for the liners. I love them. He and my son also gave me the soapcutter called the Tank for Mother's Day. If he didn't want to try to make these for me, I would have just tried the silicone loaf molds on WSP. There is a lot of trial and error in soapmaking, and some of it involves purchases. Live and learn.


----------



## honor435 (Jun 10, 2011)

ok, i line my wood mold with contact paper, or shelf liner, two pieces,  one going the long way, the other on top of it the short way.I posted a pic awhile back, it is SO easy, not like freezer paper you have to do all these measurements. I have been doing it this way for 3 yrs, try it, verses spending $ on a mold.


----------



## lovethyscent (Jun 10, 2011)

Once you get used to lining molds with freezer paper you hardly take measurements, more like 2 and that's it. A few years ago I used those foamy sheets, but they start to shrink over time and leak.


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2011)

???  I've never measured for freezer paper. Well once to cut the cardboard template the size of the bottom but that's it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

judymoody said:
			
		

> I've heard that people have had sticking problems with those HDPE molds.
> 
> You can get the silicone loaf molds (like WSP) from Richard/Bebe for 13 bucks plus shipping:
> 
> ...



I went to their site and was going to purchase a couple of their silicone molds since they were only $12 each. Problem was, when I went to check out the shipping came up as $24 per item. WHAT???? Needless to say, I left!


----------



## saltydog (Jun 12, 2011)

Bergamot & Bubbles said:
			
		

> I went to their site and was going to purchase a couple of their silicone molds since they were only $12 each. Problem was, when I went to check out the shipping came up as $24 per item. WHAT???? Needless to say, I left!



I did order one silicon loaf mold, the total charge with shipping was $18.
The only glitch (so far) was that Paypal wouldn't take my credit card for whatever reason and I had to transfer the funds from my bank account into my instant payment Paypal account to make the transaction, so that takes about four days.

I'll let you know how the product is when it finally arrives. Good thing I'm in no rush..


----------



## ilovedoxies (Jun 12, 2011)

saltydog said:
			
		

> judymoody said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOVE THEM!!!!  They're sooooooo easy!!!   Best soaping decision I ever made.   

I seem to remember that you can order the silicone linesr separately.  If you already have a mold or need a replacement it's a great option, if they still offer it.


----------



## HeartToHeart (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm still sticking with mrdoright 123 on Etsy..... I have 2 molds plus the slicer.... Never leak, no matter how thin, go together easy and soap is perfect every time. I do have to run the slicer down the sides and it comes right out. Perfect size every time...


----------



## carebear (Jun 13, 2011)

Soapers have had various reactions to different molds. I'd suggest searching here and on google or whatnot for their reviews.


----------



## KD (Jun 18, 2011)

*molds*

I don't know why no one is jumping in here with Soaphutch.  I LOVE my Soaphutch uber mold.  It NEVER sticks - not even the first time I used it.  I have another HDPE mold from another manufacturer, and I had nothing but problems with it.  The Soaphutch is perfect!


----------



## ilovedoxies (Jul 3, 2011)

I think I looked at those soaphutch molds a while back and at the time I couldn't find anyone who had used them.  

They look really neat.  

What are the prices on them?


----------



## saltydog (Jul 3, 2011)

I ended up buying this: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 0618771851

I really like it!


----------



## KD (Aug 6, 2011)

*soaphutch Molds*

My uber mold from Soaphutch was a custom mold that can be configured three different ways.  I paid $250 for it, which is pretty steep, but it has been worth every penny.  I would order from Rich again in a heartbeat.


----------

